# Lomo and Bresaola



## bigrub (Jan 9, 2014)

IMG_2618.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 9, 2014


















IMG_2619.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 9, 2014


















IMG_2623.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 9, 2014


















IMG_2778.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 9, 2014


















IMG_2781.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 9, 2014


















IMG_2878.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 9, 2014






Lomo and Bresaola all done new curing chamber worked great. Now drying a couple of smoked sauages, a French Saucisson and a Polish Kabanosy.













IMG_2660.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















IMG_2661.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















IMG_2779.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















IMG_2881.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















IMG_2883.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















IMG_2885.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















loins 34 red 5 weeks.jpg



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















tender loin 47 red 5 weeks.jpg



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















IMG_2888.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 8, 2014


















IMG_2893.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 8, 2014


















IMG_2894.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 8, 2014


















IMG_2894.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 8, 2014


















IMG_2883.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 7, 2014


















IMG_2889.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Jan 8, 2014


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey BR,

Wow!  Great looking cured meats!  

It doesn't look like you are drying your lomo or bresaola using casings.  Did you have any trouble with case hardening?  What kind of temp/humidity are you running in your chamber, and for how long?

I'm jealous!  I've got my first bresaola curing right now, and will start hanging it in about a week and a half.  I was planning to stuff it into a beef bung to try to prevent case hardening.  Hope mine comes out half as good as yours looks!

Clarissa


----------



## bigrub (Jan 9, 2014)

I actualy used all pork, loin and a few tenderloins, no beef. next time beef. I cured 2 weeks in refrig, then tied up and hung in chamber 85-% humid, about 75 deg, then every few days 3-4 stepped down hum , ended at 70% and 50-60 deg. I used no casing. Keep hum up so as not to get hard outer and stop or slow drying the inner , I believe it worked well. I have some smoked sausage in now for drying.  I plan on doing fermented sausage next, using prague 2 for anti bad stuff and Bactofern  T-SPX to start the fermenting. Maybe a mold starter to get a good white penicillin mold on outside. If you have any questions, I will be glad to help. I am an amiture and just learning also.


----------



## bigrub (Jan 9, 2014)

The Bresaola is quit nice with tenderloin, have not tried the loin yet, a few days. I like the Bresaola, but I like the Lomo even better. Pork loins are so cheap, I think after the fermented sausage gets started I will do some more loins with a variety of herb ans spice mixtures. Fun.


----------



## bigrub (Jan 9, 2014)

I like what you did with the ducks. We do not get to many in San Diego


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 9, 2014)

BigRub said:


> I actualy used all pork, loin and a few tenderloins, no beef. next time beef. I cured 2 weeks in refrig, then tied up and hung in chamber 85-% humid, about 75 deg, then every few days 3-4 stepped down hum , ended at 70% and 50-60 deg. I used no casing. Keep hum up so as not to get hard outer and stop or slow drying the inner , I believe it worked well. I have some smoked sausage in now for drying.  I plan on doing fermented sausage next, using prague 2 for anti bad stuff and Bactofern  T-SPX to start the fermenting. Maybe a mold starter to get a good white penicillin mold on outside. If you have any questions, I will be glad to help. I am an amiture and just learning also.






BigRub said:


> The Bresaola is quit nice with tenderloin, have not tried the loin yet, a few days. I like the Bresaola, but I like the Lomo even better. Pork loins are so cheap, I think after the fermented sausage gets started I will do some more loins with a variety of herb ans spice mixtures. Fun.






BigRub said:


> I like what you did with the ducks. We do not get to many in San Diego



Thanks, BR.  You might be able to find frozen duck breast in a Whole Foods (or similar) upscale grocery store.  The duck prosciutto was very tasty.

Thanks for the details on temp and humidity...the step-down approach sounds like it works well. Good luck with your fermented sausage!


----------

